# The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

					Mit dem ersten Teil der Trilogie, The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey, hat Peter Jackson nicht nur ein Epos im Stil von Herr der Ringe geschaffen, sondern auch und vor allem ein technisches Meisterwerk geschaffen, das sich Zeit lässt, seine Geschichte zu erzählen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*


----------



## plaGGy (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

Jetzt freu ich mich noch ein Stück mehr darauf 
Wobei ich garnet weiß, was unser Cineplex zu Leisten im Stande ist. Naja mal gucken. Vll geht ja auch vorher die Welt unter


----------



## twentythree (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

Weiß jemand, ob der SonyCinealta4K (SRX-R320) das HFR auch wiedergeben kann?
Der steht nämlich bei uns im Kino, und ich konnte dazu leider keine weiteren Informationen finden...

Edit:
Hab dazu doch noch was gefunden.
Anscheinend gehts mit nem Update.
Naja, muss ich mal nachfragen, ob sie den upgedatet haben 
http://www.sony.at/pro/article/digital-cinema-high-frame-rates-article


----------



## TommiX1980 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

Habe den Film am Donnerstag zur 20 Uhr Vorstellung in 3D und HFR gesehen. Bin allerdings ein wenig zwiegespalten was HFR betrifft, muss mir den Film noch einmal in 2D und ohne HFR ansehen. An einigen Stellen im Film fand ich HFR ein wenig störend.



Spoiler



1. Am Anfang als die Leute der Stadt Thal und die Zwerge vom Erebor vor Smaug fliehen
2. Als die Gemeinschaft der Zwerge, Bilbo und Gandalf über die Berge rennen


Mein Eindruck ist dort, als liefe das Bild zu schnell. Es wirkt einfach wie der in einigen Artikeln beschriebene Soap-Effekt. 

An anderen Stellen


Spoiler



Als die Warge fast am Ende, auf Befehl von Azog jagd auf die Gemeinschaft macht und frontal auf die Kamera zustürtzen


wirkt das einfach Atemberaubend gut.

Ab der Mitte des Films empfand ich auch die 3D-Brille als störend, da mir einfach die Augen getränt haben. Das aber nicht weil der Film dort gerade sehr emotional war. Muss aber auch sagen, das ich Brillenträger bin. Mal sehen vielleicht empfinde ich den Film in 2D ohne HFR besser. Ich werde ihn mir aber auf jeden Fall noch einmal ansehen, da ich Fan von Tolkiens Mittelerde bin und der Film einfach Gänsehautfeeling pur ist.


----------



## ich558 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Jetzt freu ich mich noch ein Stück mehr darauf
> Wobei ich garnet weiß, was unser Cineplex zu Leisten im Stande ist. Naja mal gucken. Vll geht ja auch vorher die Welt unter


 
Geht mir genau so


----------



## Dragonfire (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

Was für Features sind eigentlich für die Bluray-Fassung realistisch? Kann man da auch mit 48 FPS rechnen?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

Ebend. Hab ich im letzten Newsthread dazu auch schon geschrieben: Wir haben uns einfach an die LowRes-LowFPS-Sche*sse die uns bisher im Kino angedreht wurde gewöhnt, wird endlich mal Zeit, dass sich das ändert.


----------



## Low (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*



Dragonfire schrieb:


> Was für Features sind eigentlich für die Bluray-Fassung realistisch? Kann man da auch mit 48 FPS rechnen?


 Hab grade Warner eine Email gesendet, schreibe dir eine PN falls die Antworten.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

Wieso schreibst du es nicht ins Forum?
Es gibt da bestimmt mehr die es wissen wollen.


----------



## plaGGy (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

halbwegs moderne Fernseher müssen es ja schaffen, und die PS3 im Grunde doch auch 

Bei uns läuft es in 3d HFR. Und da wird dann auch reingegangen!
Auch wenn es 13 Euronen kostet


----------



## Low (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wieso schreibst du es nicht ins Forum?
> Es gibt da bestimmt mehr die es wissen wollen.


 Ich mache beides, das ich es hier auch poste hielt ich für selbstverständlich und deshalb habe ich es nicht erwähnt.


----------



## TommiX1980 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

Es gibt übrigens Infos zur Extendet Version. Siehe hier. 



Spoiler






> Die Zwerge benehmen sich bei ihrem Aufenthalt in Bruchtal total daneben
> weitere Szenen mit dem Großen Ork
> Eine Szene zwischen Gandalf und Bilbo, in der Gandalf einen Spielzeugdrachen aus seinem Ärmel holt um Bilbo auf sein bevorstehendes Abenteuer hinzuweisen


----------



## Low (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*



Spoiler



Hab gehofft die reden mehr über den Nekromaten Sauron, aber das kommt sicherlich erst in Teil 3


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

*NICHT SPOILERN BITTE!*


----------



## MfDoom (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

Habe ihn in 2d gesehen und es ist der geilste Film den ich seit langem im Kino gesehen habe. Gefällt mir schon jetzt um einiges besser als Herr der Ringe


----------



## LordZwiebus (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

Ich hab ihn auch gestern gesehen und fand ihn super.
Auch wenn ich das Buch besser finde aber das ist meistens der Fall das der Film mit dem Buch nicht mithalten kann


----------



## Low (16. Dezember 2012)

Finde das Buch nicht so toll wie den Film. Im Film sind viel mehr Details die das 300 Seiten kurze Buch nicht hat.


----------



## 640kb (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

Freue mich schon riesig auf den Film


----------



## demanio (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*



Low schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hab gehofft die reden mehr über den Nekromaten Sauron, aber das kommt sicherlich erst in Teil 3


 
Was soll denn da noch mehr geredet werden? Das Buch gibt da einfach nicht mehr her (ist doch schon mehr als im Buch, wenn ich mich da richtig entsinne) und aus den Fingern saugen sollte man sich da auch nichts, spielt in dem Film/Buch doch auch eher eine untergeordnete Rolle.

@HFR: Fand es sehr genial, endlich ein Film der (ausreichend) flüssig läuft, es ruckelt zwar stellenweise immernoch ist aber schon viel besser als mit nur 24 Bildern. Auch die Bildschärfe hat mich einfach nur beeindruckt, in einigen Szenen hat man sogar IanMckellens Kontaktlinsen gesehen.  Der ganze Film ist einfach nur fantastisch anzusehen, freue mich schon ihn am Freitag nochmal in Englisch zu gucken...
Und das HFR das Kinofeeling zerstört finde ich überhaupt nicht. Wenn die Leute unter Kinofeeling ein ruckelndes und in Bewegung völlig verwischtes Bild verstehen, dann kann ich darauf gerne verzichten. 



plaGGy schrieb:


> Bei uns läuft es in 3d HFR. Und da wird dann auch reingegangen!
> Auch wenn es 13 Euronen kostet


Geht doch noch, bei mir waren es 16,50...


----------



## plaGGy (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

Der Witz ist ja im Grunde, das der Hobbit viel weniger Zeilen hat als HDR, aber vermutlich mehr Stoff für ne Verfilmung bietet .
Ich kann mir aber auch net vorstellen, warum Leute abgeneigt gegen bessere Bildqualität sein sollte. Ich meine über 3d lässt sich vortrefflich streiten, vor allem wenn es nachher reingerendert wird, aber flüssigere Bewegungen und besserer Details... darüber würde ich nicht streiten


----------



## Ratracer008 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

Ich gehe wahrscheinlich die Woche dann mal ins Kino...
...in 3D und HFR.


----------



## LordZwiebus (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*



Low schrieb:


> Finde das Buch nicht so toll wie den Film. Im Film sind viel mehr Details die das 300 Seiten kurze Buch nicht hat.



Nunja im Film wurden einige Dinge gezeigt die im Buch gar nicht vorkommen. Wie sonst könnte man aus einem 300 seitigen Buch ein 3 Teiler mit jeweils über 2 Stunden laufzeit filmen?
Auf jeden Fall freu ich mich schon auf den zweiten Teil


----------



## SolidLiquid (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

Ich finde den Film super. Habe ihn in 3D gesehen, fand den weder zu lang, noch zu kurz. Die HFR habe ich nicht wirklich bemerkt. Mittelerde schaut einfach nur episch aus, der soundtrack ist bombe, die Handlung auch (hab auch das Buch gelesen). Anfangs war er mir zwar ein Tick zu lustig für Mittelerde, aber das hat sich ja im Laufe des Films verbessert


----------



## ryzen1 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

Hab Karten für heute Abend gekauft. Bin mal gespannt. Habe mich schon lang drauf gefreut. Als absoluter Herr der Ringe Fan bin ich gleich doppelt so gespannt


----------



## AnthraX (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

BFR, HDR, 3D 2D.... wurscht. Ich habe ihn in besagtem 3D geguckt. Das bild ist nicht das wahre epos an diesem Film. Es ist der film selbst. Man kann den Film nur mit einem Wort richtig beschreiben:

EPISCH !! 

Meisterwerk würde es auch gut treffen ^^


----------



## ryzen1 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*



AnthraX schrieb:


> BFR, HDR, 3D 2D.... wurscht. Ich habe ihn in besagtem 3D geguckt. Das bild ist nicht das wahre epos an diesem Film. Es ist der film selbst. Man kann den Film nur mit einem Wort richtig beschreiben:
> 
> EPISCH !!
> 
> Meisterwerk würde es auch gut treffen ^^


 
Buhhhh ich freu mich soo


----------



## Bec00l (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

Man macht die Vorfreude nicht so groß XD
unglaublich.. man will den doch einfach nur sehn !!!!
Ich glaub das mit HFR wird sich bald legen... 
war anfangs bei Blu-ray´s auch so.. das man alles "anders" sieht und man meinte das selbst die Figuren sich anders bewegen... .... 
wie manche schon geschrieben haben: "Ein längst fälliger Schritt!"
Heute wollen viele ja auch nur die Filme in Blu-ray Qualität sehn.. mich einschließlich


----------



## Schori (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

Ich hab ihn schon gesehen, und man sieht den Unterschied zwischen 24 oder 48 FPS meiner Meinung nach deutlich.


----------



## Darka (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

Hab den Film am Wochenende im UCI im iSense Saal gesehen und bin echt begeistert, der Film, wie eigentlich nicht anderes erwartet war einfach Oberklasse 
Zur Technik, entweder liegt es daran dass wir sonst zu oft ins kleinere regionale Kino gehen (mit durchschnittlicher Kinohardware), aber diesmal bin ich vom Bild sowie dem 3D Effekt, absolut begeistert. Ganz zu schweigen von dem extrem klaren und sehr flüssigen Bild.

Fazit für 3D-HFR - find es absolut spitze, bin schon gespannt auf weitere Filme mit dieser Technik.


----------



## Bec00l (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

Danke Darka 
Sind ja nur leider alle Plätze bei uns im Kino belegt.. *warum wohl* aaaaaarghhh


----------



## Rollora (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*



AnthraX schrieb:


> Meisterwerk würde es auch gut treffen ^^


Meisterwerk halte ich für übertrieben, aber ein sehr guter Film - ja

Denkt man sich weg, dass es Herr der Ringe bzw im HDR Universum spielt, und betrachtet den Film per se, ohne Vorgänger, ohne Bücher, wäre es ein guter, sehr aufwendig inszenierter Fantasyfilm wie es davon viele in den 80ern gab, aber sicher kein Meisterwerk. Es ist eine sehr schöne Abenteuerreise, Herr der Ringe fans werden aber einen mentalen persönlichen Bonus sehen beim anschauen - dann wirds was besonderes, ja vielleicht einmalig.

Also ums anders auszudrücken: es ist ein toller Fantasy-Abenteuerfilm mit Herr der Ringe Bonus, schöner Inszenierung und dem neuesten Stand der Technik


----------



## twentythree (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*



demanio schrieb:


> Geht doch noch, bei mir waren es 16,50...



Na serwas.
Für soviel Kohle würd ich mich nicht mehr ins Kino setzen


----------



## e4syyy (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

Ich war begeistert von den nicht so aufgedrungenen 3D Effekten und dem HFR Bild!
Wobei die Technik HFR kann so neu nicht sein, denn ich Filme schon lange mit meinen Kameras in 50 FPS! Daher musste ich mich auch gar nicht erst an HFR gewöhnen!
HFR ist die Zukunft! Ihr spielt ja auch keine Spiele mehr die nur mit 24 FPS laufen....

Edit: Muss man für HFR neue Bluray Player kaufen? Ist da was bekannt?


----------



## Bec00l (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*



Rollora schrieb:


> Meisterwerk halte ich für übertrieben, aber ein sehr guter Film - ja
> 
> Denkt man sich weg, dass es Herr der Ringe bzw im HDR Universum spielt, und betrachtet den Film per se, ohne Vorgänger, ohne Bücher, wäre es ein guter, sehr aufwendig inszenierter Fantasyfilm wie es davon viele in den 80ern gab, aber sicher kein Meisterwerk. Es ist eine sehr schöne Abenteuerreise, Herr der Ringe fans werden aber einen mentalen persönlichen Bonus sehen beim anschauen - dann wirds was besonderes, ja vielleicht einmalig.
> 
> Also ums anders auszudrücken: es ist ein toller Fantasy-Abenteuerfilm mit Herr der Ringe Bonus, schöner Inszenierung und dem neuesten Stand der Technik


 

*
hmm.. einerseits versteh ich dich.. 
andererseits nicht :/
Der Film ist ja eigtl. für Fans gemacht die HDR sehen wollen.. also zählt der Bonus sowieso...
Man geht ja auch nicht in ein Horrorfilm wenn man kein Horror sehen mag


----------



## DarthLAX (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

hm...schaue sie sich - wenn sie können - das ganze im original an...sehr hilfreich, vor allem da ich keine ahnung habe, ob ein kino in meiner nähe (niederbayern) das ganze überhaupt in originalsprache bringt (würde das nämlich auch vorziehen)

naja reingehen tu ich auf jeden fall  - aber in englisch wär's halt noch schöner 

mfg LAX


----------



## ryzen1 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*



DarthLAX schrieb:


> hm...schaue sie sich - wenn sie können - das ganze im original an...sehr hilfreich, vor allem da ich keine ahnung habe, ob ein kino in meiner nähe (niederbayern) das ganze überhaupt in originalsprache bringt (würde das nämlich auch vorziehen)
> 
> naja reingehen tu ich auf jeden fall  - aber in englisch wär's halt noch schöner
> 
> mfg LAX


 
Also die etwas größeren Kinos sollten den Film eigentlich schon in OV zeigen.


----------



## twentythree (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*



e4syyy schrieb:


> Ich war begeistert von den nicht so aufgedrungenen 3D Effekten und dem HFR Bild!
> Wobei die Technik HFR kann so neu nicht sein, denn ich Filme schon lange mit meinen Kameras in 50 FPS! Daher musste ich mich auch gar nicht erst an HFR gewöhnen!
> HFR ist die Zukunft! Ihr spielt ja auch keine Spiele mehr die nur mit 24 FPS laufen....
> 
> Edit: Muss man für HFR neue Bluray Player kaufen? Ist da was bekannt?


 
Soweit ich weiß, ist zurzeit kein BD Standard spezifiziert, der das wiedergeben könnte.
Die vorhandenen Formate kannst du hier nachlesen.
Da es BD50 gibt, bekommst du dort auch mit Sicherheit die Filme drauf, und die BD50 sind ja von den meisten Blu-ray Playern lesbar.
Müsste dann eigentlich nur mehr eine Software - od. Firmwarehürde darstellen.

HFR denke ich ist eigentlich mal wieder nur ein Modewort (soweit ich das mitbekommen habe). Sie hätten auch einfach 48fps sagen können.
Genauso wie man anstatt von den Auflösungen auch immer WQXGA, SVGA, ... sagt.

Den Vergleich mit den Spielen lässt du lieber. 
Immerhin benötigen Filme weniger fps, weil es sich um natürliche Bilder (verschwommen, wenn man auf stop drückt) handelt, und Spiele bestehen aus künstlichen (gestochen scharfen - wenn man auf stop drückt) Bildern.
Den Unterschied im Zusammenhang mit der Framerate kannst du dir hoffentlich denken.
(anders sieht die Sache dann natürlich aus, sobald natürliche mit künstlichen Bildern gemischt werden, sowie es ja heutzutage immer mehr der Fall ist - dies früher aber kaum so war - und deswegen jetzt auch der Drang in Richtung mehr Frames geht)

Ciao


----------



## Low (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

Die sollten den nächsten Teil schon in 6 Monaten zeigen, ich kann doch nicht Ernsthaft 12 Monate warten Mir kirbbelt es am ganzen Körper...wer ist dabei und bricht mit mir bei Jackson ein und klaut den Film


----------



## Matze211 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

Isch. Also nur wenn du die Schuld trägst


----------



## Rollora (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*



Bec00l schrieb:


> *
> hmm.. einerseits versteh ich dich..
> andererseits nicht :/
> Der Film ist ja eigtl. für Fans gemacht die HDR sehen wollen.. also zählt der Bonus sowieso...
> Man geht ja auch nicht in ein Horrorfilm wenn man kein Horror sehen mag


du verwechselst gerade Genre (= Horror, Action, Fantasy, Komödie) mit einer ganz speziellen "Welt".
Also ich kann ja auch manche Horrorfilme gut oder Schlecht finden, je nachdem ob sie nun zum Beispiel mit Zombies sind oder mit Aliens, das sind nochmal Unterkategorien. Und selbst da gibts gute und schlechte 


Low schrieb:


> Die sollten den nächsten Teil schon in 6 Monaten zeigen, ich kann doch nicht Ernsthaft 12 Monate warten Mir kirbbelt es am ganzen Körper...wer ist dabei und bricht mit mir bei Jackson ein und klaut den Film



 2. Teil kommt doch eh im Frühling/Sommer
Sorry dachte es sei so, habs mal wo gelesen.


----------



## Low (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*



Rollora schrieb:


> 2. Teil kommt doch eh im Frühling/Sommer[/STRIKE]
> Sorry dachte es sei so, habs mal wo gelesen.


 Dezember 2012
Dezember 2013
Sommer 2014
leider


----------



## elakeduck1 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

Das hier alle so auf den Film abgehen kann ich gar nicht so recht nachvollziehen. Hab ihn gestern gesehen und bin ein wenig enttäuscht, zum Glück ohne 3D (meine Augen danken es mir), aber leider auch ohne HFR. 
Ich fand die Animationen teilweise sehr bescheiden (Zauberer Radagast auf dem Schlitten, Szenen in der Orc-Höhle) und den gerenderten Figuren (z.B. Azog) hätten bessere Texturen auch nicht geschadet. Das sah teilweise so detaillos aus.
Die Action-Szenen waren so übertrieben. Ich hab eigentlich nur kopfschüttelnd da gesessen.
Der Film ist viel zu witzig gemacht und hat nicht viel von dem Epischen aus der HDR-Reihe gemein.

Tut mir Leid, es ist ein durchschnittlich bis guter Film, aber eben nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Yellowbear (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*



elakeduck1 schrieb:


> Der Film ist viel zu witzig gemacht und hat nicht viel von dem Epischen aus der HDR-Reihe gemein.


 
Ja, genau so habe ich es auch empfunden. Man hat deutlich gemerkt, dass der Film zumindest teilweise (Enthauptungen ausgeschlossen) eine jüngere Zielgruppe ansprechen soll.
Kleine Gags und Slapstick fand ich irgendwie etwas deplatziert und passen für mich nicht so in das _epische, ernsthafte_ HdR-Universum.


Spoiler



Den Kiffer-Gag mit Radagast hätte man wohl nie in der ersten Trilogie bringen können.


Ich fand den Film sehr gut und kurzweilig, aber mir ist schon aufgefallen, dass in dem Film, wie sage ich das am Besten, _mehr Disney_ drin steckt. Von den Animationen her und wie gesagt von der Stimmung. Die Orks fand ich aber trotz CGI nicht unglaubwürdig.


Spoiler



Als sie an der Klippe in die Enge gedrängt werden, alles brennt und Thorin sich mit dem Anführer-Ork anlegt, haben mich einige Schnitte zumindest Mal "gewundert". Dass der Zwerg viel zu viel überlebt (Stichwort: _Kriegshammer an den Kopf_ ) und trotzdem am Ende wieder wohlauf ist, hat mich irgendwie enttäuscht. Nicht das ich ihn tot sehen wollte, sondern eher, dass man es sich so leicht macht. Fand ich schwach gelöst/erklärt.


Nichtsdestotrotz sehenswert!

PS: Mir ist aufgefallen, dass in den Kinos in meiner Nähe die 2D-Vorstellungen komplett ausgebucht sind. Gibt zwar auch deutlich weniger, aber als Kino-Betreiber würde ich mir doch schon mal überlegen, warum so viele Leute lieber die 2D-Fassung sehen wollen und entsprechend mehr Vorstellungen anbieten.


----------



## ryzen1 (19. Dezember 2012)

elakeduck1 schrieb:


> Der Film ist viel zu witzig gemacht und hat nicht viel von dem Epischen aus der HDR-Reihe gemein.



Du weißt aber auch dass der Hobbit als Kinderbuch geschrieben wurde?

Wenn man darüber hinweg sieht, ist der Hobbit ein spannenses und witzig Abenteuer auch für erwachsene. SOwohl das Buch als auch der Film. 
Vllt solltest du das Buch lesen, dann verstehst du was ich meine. 

So schlimm finde ich das witzige im Film nicht.




elakeduck1 schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, es ist ein durchschnittlich bis guter Film, aber eben nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Für dich . Und für mich eben der beste Film 2012


----------



## Supeq (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

Naja der Film ist schon gut, aber nicht der beste 2012. Das war Avengers, vor Batman und Spiderman ... aber der Hobbit hat sich Platz 4 gesichert


----------



## Dellwin (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

Also der neue Spiderman ist ja mal ein Witz gegen den Hobbit. Allein schon wenn man sich das Budget anschaut. 

Für mich gehört der Hobbit zu den besten Filmen im Jahr 2012 mit Expendebles 2, Avengers, Batman und American Pie : Das Klassentreffen


----------



## ryzen1 (19. Dezember 2012)

Supeq schrieb:


> Naja der Film ist schon gut, aber nicht der beste 2012. Das war Avengers, vor Batman und Spiderman ... aber der Hobbit hat sich Platz 4 gesichert



Ich sags wie so oft, zum Glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden.

Ich hab zum Beispiel The Avengers hier und hab ihn ganze 30 min gesehen und bin eingeschlafen, danach auch keine Lust mehr gehabt den einzulegen


----------



## TommiX1980 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*



Supeq schrieb:


> Naja der Film ist schon gut, aber nicht der beste 2012. Das war Avengers, vor Batman und Spiderman ... aber der Hobbit hat sich Platz 4 gesichert


Ich weiß gar nicht, was alle an dem neuen Spiderman gut finden. Total dümmliche Dialoge, hauptsache Action drin. Der ist IMHO genauso Seelenlos wie der neue Star Trek Teil von J. J. Abrams. Meine Reihenfolge wäre Hobbit und Dark Knight Rises, gefolgt von Avengers. Andere Filme nicht mit gerechet, da nur diese im Kino gesehen.


----------



## schmodel (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

Der Run hat sich wohl gelegt.
Da ich jetzt nach Sylwester reingehen möchte.
Normal-3D-oder HFR-3D .
Unser Kino in Darmstadt bietet alles an.

Zum Film.
Egal welche kritiken es gibt ich will da rein.
Es wäre mir nur wichtig es auch optisch geniessen zu können


----------



## Low (29. Dezember 2012)

HFR 3D war für mich angenehmer als 24p. Vorallem die ersten 20 Minuten hab ich bei 24p 3D immer Probleme mit den Augen bzw kopf, es fühlt sind h nicht richtig an. Mit hfr war nach 2-3 Minuten alles ok


----------



## schmodel (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

upps warst du in 2 Versionen drinnen?


----------



## Low (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey: Ein bildgewaltiges, abendfüllendes Epos in HFR-3D*

Ja...dachte beim erstenmal jedes Kino hat das HFR, war aber nicht so^^
Und da ich HFR unbedingt sehen wollte bin ich nochmal reingegangen


----------

